# rainbow crabs



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hey guys.

i have been thinking of gettina rainbow crab for a while now and i think i will be gettin the tank in the next week or so.
does ne1 have ne experiance with these crabs?
i have drawn a tank set up that i have been thinking about, it is in a plastic tank it is one of those tanks that you keep scorpians in. i think i will put a pieace of glass or plastic 1/4 up the tank and silicone it down then add water in the 1/4, then have sand as too make up the 3/4. i dont know what type of sand to have should i have normal sand or a calcium substrate. there are no sites on the internet to chek this stuff out.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

btw yes i was very very bored


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

this is pretty funny


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

crabs are very low maintance. Give them water and something sticking out of the water you should be fine as well with a heater


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> this is pretty funny


yes i know! did u see all the effort it took me. i had to photoshop the crab of the net then pasted it into the tank, took me bloody ages!

i'll keep u guys updated on the rainbow crab.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hahah, how cuuute









that sounds great, although I think you may have trouble keeping the water separate from the sand, and in any case you will have to change that water on an almost daily basis-- which will be a total pain in the ass to do, and if you DONT change it frequently enough its just going to turn into a nasty smelly germ-loaded cesspool in no time, and that will get your crab sick and you won't have a rainbow crab anymore.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

:laugh: All that effort for a dumbass crab!! MIne kept escaping!! LOL!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i am keping the water and sand seperate by siliconing a piece of glass inside the tank and put water one side and sand the other. should i get a pump or sumthin to stir up the water???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i am keping the water and sand seperate by siliconing a piece of glass inside the tank and put water one side and sand the other. should i get a pump or sumthin to stir up the water???


that will only help with making sure the water is properly oxygenated-- but without filtration, the water will still develop sludge and crap and germs in general.... Regular changes will still be critical

You ought to consider a large tub that is easily removable to make changing the water easy without spill it all over the place, and adding a lip or ladder that the crab can climb on for access


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

:laugh: All this effort for a crab!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

how often do you thikni shoud change the water? once a week? twice a week? i am going to have a 'ladder' of rock so the crab can climb out.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you know that big brown peice of driftwood??

looks like a donkey or horse trying to drown itself


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lmao


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

look at these guys


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big do they get?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

maybe try a turtle tank so you can add a hang on filter. If you can add even a box filter then it's probably best to bank the sand instead of trying to divide the water from the land.

50% water 50% land might be a better idea, but I don't know anything about this particular crab

*topic moved to Non-Piranha General Discussion*


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what type of turtle could i get in this tank? i am getting a clear seal ( 18"hx10"wx10"h) but i could possibly get a little bigger. will this be big enough? do they need any extra care (heating etc)

p45 they get to 8"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd definitely love to see a 6-8" crab tear apart insects and small amphibians


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i have been thinking of gettina rainbow crab for a while now and i think i will be gettin the tank in the next week or so.
> does ne1 have ne experiance with these crabs?
> i have drawn a tank set up that i have been thinking about, it is in a plastic tank it is one of those tanks that you keep scorpians in. i think i will put a pieace of glass or plastic 1/4 up the tank and silicone it down then add water in the 1/4, then have sand as too make up the 3/4. i dont know what type of sand to have should i have normal sand or a calcium substrate. there are no sites on the internet to chek this stuff out.


 nice diagram









please feel free to make up a profile or tutorial about crabs & there environments


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i will do, if i write it up shall i pm it to you?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Get a large monitor lizard like an adult nile or an adult water monitor, it can then eat the crab and you will no longer lose sleep worrying about sludgeed water and germs...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i had a crab for a while then i let it free as it should be :laugh:

how much are you paying. i swear i can just go down to the river by my house and ship you one. we eat those at our house when they are in season.

get like a 20 long tank for now and use small aquarium sand or gravel. then just add a tiny filter or pump ith a sreen on it so that it filters. i do like p45 idea. have just a tub with some rocks leading up from it but you can only see it from the top.

just go with your idea though. i like it and plus i think it will work

also if you wnat the crab i can sell you one or maybe 25


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

this will help a little probably take a few days off untill u do a water change. im sure u can find better 1's of this simular all u do is hook up a air pump to it http://www.petguys.com/-030172390060.html


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that crab is amazing!!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

im thinking about getting a fiddler but i dont know if my tank is sealed up well enought i dont remember who else has a fiddler. who ever had it sayed it pimped slapped another 1 or a craw fish or something it was so funny,.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont think i will bother with getting a filter, so how long could the water go without a change?? i would be willing to do it everydayish.
stuart


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i would be willing to do it everydayish.


 then that would work fine I bet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i will do, if i write it up shall i pm it to you?


 if you want me to check through it, or just post it


----------

